# Strap on IK recco....(to a raft) :)



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Aire Force either strapped behind the captains seat or rolled and stored in a large DRE mesh duffel.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

you can get a 10 ft SOTAR. than and and AIR FORCE are the two smallest. or a packraft/ATV/BMX style


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

They both look like the ticket, but damn. Pricey little suckers. We need to sell some chit.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

NRS OUTLAW is 675.... if you are looking for a bargain..... IMO though nothing really compares to the SOTAR. I have been pddling a 10 ft sotar and LOVE it!!! Sporty like a hardshell in terms of effortless maneuvering. its fun to paddle like a real kayak. not like a barge.... I am now trading in for an 11 ft SOTAR which is a better fit for bigger guys...


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

If you like the Tomcat II except for the size, a Tomcat I seems like an obvious option (and not expensive). Certainly the Aire Lynx I is a classic and popular step up. The suggested Aire Force is seen as the most hardshell-like, but I don't know if that is what your wife is looking for.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Ooops GF not wife! 
If strapping on for the day, I'd completely deflate and roll -- even a smaller IK.
But, as far as a recco, it might help to know what your GF is looking for in an IK? (for example, stability? maneuverability?).


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

There's a Sotar BMX IK in PVC on this sales hotsheet at less than $1000. At 8'6", it will likely be the shortest boat you can find.

And it's purple. Chicks friggin love purple.

Hotsheet Inflatable Kayaks | SOTAR


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input folks. The Force, Lynx, and Sotar SL look sweet, but I should have mentioned that my GF's middle name is frugal, so $15-2000 on an IK is out of the question. Plus, we're getting ready to drop some serious change on custom cat tubes from Sotar. So, it's going to be another used one or possibly a Tomcat Solo. Her choice of course, but the suggestions gives her something to look for. She can sniff out a deal like you won't believe.

Johnovice. No worries, we've been together for 10 years and I sometime use the "w" word when it might seem appropriate. 

Yes, chicks dig purple, but the ATV/BMX IKs look a little goofy IMO.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 29, 2009)

Not exactly the info your looking for but... My inflatable SUP docks between the tubes of my cat when not in use, super convenient, it also adds some floatation functioning as a "third tube". Run class IV this way no problem. Depending on your cat, your tomcat may fit, have to have some high clearance.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Some good deals on here: Used Boats | Custom Inflatables, Inc.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

k2andcannoli said:


> Some good deals on here: Used Boats | Custom Inflatables, Inc.


Some really good deals there. I always forget about Thrill Seekers!


----------



## KingElbear (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a tomcat 1 and tributary strike solo, both are alittle smaller but I have ran them across my stern just fine, sure it hangs over, but not in the way of oars. I would possibly be interested in trade for a double if your looking into that. PM if your interested.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

k2andcannoli said:


> Some good deals on here: Used Boats | Custom Inflatables, Inc.


My wife got one custom made this year to fit her for only a couple hundred more. Great product and great service but it did take several months to get it custom made.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Aire inflatable kayaks

Used old style Force for $500 in Durango. A really good deal for an IK enthusiast looking for a small, maneuverable boat. 

I'm tempted to buy and flip it, but don't have the energy for it. Someone buy it!


----------

